# i NEED a old 12 ga



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

i am new to this site and so far so good but i do need 1 thing that would make my looking a bit easer i am willing to pay 250.00 for a Working 12ga side by side i just cant put the new gun in the woods just yet so if you can help me let me know and we will go from there thank you Weston Redmond


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

my dad has an old savage double trigger he used it duck hunting for 15 years


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

that is what i looking 4 that would be good i dont relly care about the stock condition it is going to be used in the woods if you could get back to me and if posible find a price and maby a picture thanks


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

sorry bud but my dad wouldent give it up :huh:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Don'T know where Corry, PA. is but Dugan's Gun Shop on Rte.220 in Hughesville has a Savage 311 in VG. condition for $265.
Pete


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks i will have to look in to that can i get a phone number


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Dugan's phone # is 570-584-2281. The gun is tight, bright bores, no dings that I could see. It has a camo finish, just so you know. As a 311 it is pretty much bomb proof.
Pete
PS: I just took a look at where Corry is. You'd have to drive across half the state to get to Hughesville, which is a few miles SE of Montoursville. Hopefully, you can find an old gun closer to home. Unless you like driving.
Good luck.
P.l


----------

